# Paranoid...



## DLtoker (Aug 20, 2009)

Those of you who know me, probably remember how I like autos because they are small and done before "chopper" season.  However, this year I wasn't able to get more than 2 auto beans so I decided to go with an assortment of other, normal strains... If they should be called that.

Anyways, I feel as if I may have bitten more than I can comfortably chew and maybe some of you other can ease my nerves or confirm them.

I have one plot that I am nervous about as I had no idea they would become this big in two and a half months.  It is in an open area with 3 8' tall, nearly dead trees surrounding them.  Them meaning about a dozen 7 footers LSTed with the new upward growth of around 4'.  All of the natural growth around it is about 2' high and much lighter green...

Should I bend over the branches and try to make things more level with the ground?  Should I just scrap the whole project?  When does chopper season start?  I haven't heard any this year yet...  

Any and all words greatly appreciated.


----------



## ray jay (Aug 20, 2009)

Is there other growth around this area or is it mostly dead? If there is more green in the area I wouldnt think that 12 plants would grap there attention. At least I hope not I have 7. Jmo


----------



## The New Girl (Aug 20, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Those of you who know me, probably remember how I like autos because they are small and done before "chopper" season. However, this year I wasn't able to get more than 2 auto beans so I decided to go with an assortment of other, normal strains... If they should be called that.
> 
> Anyways, I feel as if I may have bitten more than I can comfortably chew and maybe some of you other can ease my nerves or confirm them.
> 
> ...


 
It all matters if it's on your property, if no, hey take your chances, bend them if you like cause, just be on the lookout to see if someone is watching you or them, like LEO.     

 Chopper season generally is October though some bud early in Sept &  late intoNov too, depends on the strain.

If they are on your property your paranoia is justified. LST like you are, more, Supercrop, whatever that keeps them blending/ or lower beneath the surrounding growth if they are in the open.  Can others see this area? Visitors? Could camo... There are a lot of details needed as to environment. BUT you're most likely in the 2 month area before harvest, have they shown sex? Budding? Etc.?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 20, 2009)

99% of the growth is alive and well in the area.  The ground has just gotten very wet this year so the evergreens are having a tough time...

They are close to my property... Not on.  One is nearing week 4 of budding.  Most are at 10 - 14 days of budding.  There are a couple others that have just begun.  I like to harvest just when the trichs are 50% - 75% cloudy so that is where I got my harvest time figures.

When do the choppers start flying around?  I plan on visiting once again in the next few days for one more fert and to tie everything down a bit more.  I want to plant a few berry bushes to the north and cover the mound of soil and fertilizer I have.

Thanks for the posts thus far...


----------



## leafminer (Aug 20, 2009)

Stinger missiles. That's what you need.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 20, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Stinger missiles. That's what you need.


lol


----------



## GeezerBudd (Aug 20, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Stinger missiles. That's what you need.


 
Yes-That would DEFINITELY distract their attention-lmao



Gb


----------



## ZTEC (Aug 20, 2009)

I tie mine to blend into it's surroundings (LST for sure and tie branches down with green garden wire) the only thing is where I live most things are dead and brown by Oct. and the only green things left is cannabis.  Just cover your tracks and maybe hit late if your real paranoid.  I would def. not scrap it, to far for that.  I heard a lot of gov't ops are so under funded right now they probably cut back on the fly overs.  But better safe then sorry


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^So true bro.  I guess I just need to take more precautions.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Those of you who know me, probably remember how I like autos because they are small and done before "chopper" season. However, this year I wasn't able to get more than 2 auto beans so I decided to go with an assortment of other, normal strains... If they should be called that.
> 
> Anyways, I feel as if I may have bitten more than I can comfortably chew and maybe some of you other can ease my nerves or confirm them.
> 
> ...


 

Hello DLToker..I dont know about choppers  and dont worrie  anyway:giggle:  If these are not on your property..why worry..Let M grow:lama:  just my thaughts  take care and be safe..

I hate Parranoia


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah that what 4u said ! Just let them go for gold ! Feed them up and let them be ..I hope mine do just as yours are so then i can get a feeling of paraniod dilusions ...But i love it ! Peace and.... beware they are watching ! LOL !


----------



## smokingjoe (Aug 21, 2009)

This is a totally crazy idea but it will work.  

Grab hold of a second hand held Icom air band receiver and phone your local flying school and ask them for the area frequency.  

Police air wings will notify other pilots in the area of aerial work.  

If you know where the Police Chopper departs go and find it and wait for it to get airborne one day and listen for it's call sign.  

Once you know that you can listen out for it's approach to the area.  

They will broadcast their location for noise abatement purposes; to avoid the kind of noise a Eurocopter makes when it hits a Cessna.

A brand new one will only set you back a couple hundred.  A second hand job on eBay will be pretty cheap.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> This is a totally crazy idea but A second hand job


 Will also calm your nerves each time you visit your crop ! Behind a big tree and beware of the foot patrol !


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 21, 2009)

If your plot is not that big, I would not worry about the choppers.  However bending them is a great idea to keep them more low profile against eyeballs on ground.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 21, 2009)

I was out on Wednesday early evening with my Binoculars scouting and watching a few nice antlered Whitetail Deer in my hunting area(it is also around my grow)...when I heard "The Man" coming a few miles away. I was in my early season Archery Camo and watched "The Flying Pigs" go about 1000' high and over my grow. I put the glass on the Heli and it was loaded for bear with extremely high tec survelance equipment. Needless to say my Ba((s were in my throat. Every scenario was rushing through my mind...thoughts of jail, losing my family and so on:holysheep:

Long story short...they didn't even slow down or linger in the area what so ever. I am in the same type grow area as yours(dead wood and dead undergrowth). I have about half of your grow and am not worried what so ever now that I watched their pass. Our County also has the most High Tech MJ Arial Attack in our State.

All in all, Bro...don't sweat it man...Paranoia is the nature of the MJ Beast


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 21, 2009)

ZTEC said:
			
		

> I tie mine to blend into it's surroundings (LST for sure and tie branches down with green garden wire) the only thing is where I live most things are dead and brown by Oct. and the only green things left is cannabis. Just cover your tracks and maybe hit late if your real paranoid. I would def. not scrap it, to far for that. I heard a lot of gov't ops are so under funded right now they probably cut back on the fly overs. But better safe then sorry


 
Same here, the Olympic Peninsula, so underfunded that last oct they spent a ton of money on chopper fly bys and literally got 4, yes 4, plants.  They probably won't do it at all this year, too much of a money loss.  They found nobodys grow, snagged 4 ditchweed plants and left.  Assholes.  I kept the article from our local rag, 4 plants and thousand of dollars of time and manpower to save us from ourselves.  What a farce.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 21, 2009)

Stay cool man,if your not around should the piggies come flyin' your cool...It will suck to lose the girls however,be happy that's all ya' lost.You'll be back next season with a new thread  But I think your OK,just be sure to make no sudden moves if a survey come your way.Dont look at the chop,it's like shining a mirror (especially if your sweating).Besides,they are looking to make the papers (and a point).They won't do that with a garden such as yours  Stay cool my man,we'll overgrow the Govt.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao:    *DLToker    *heres My Paranoia    But  no  worries on fly overs i live near an airport so they all the time..I would be more apt  to think they are looking for football field size grows..as another member up ther said..they aint after you or me and our little grows..but  Paranoia is a good thing to..keeps us on our toes..eh? ..well gotta grow  take care and be safe


----------



## 420benny (Aug 21, 2009)

Just because the chopper doesn't stop or turn, does not mean they didn't see the plants. One of  the recent bust articles described it. The spotter makes notes on a map and at another time there could be a visit by air and/ or ground. GPS, radar, whatever, they have tools. It is expensive to put a chopper up and they can't waste time.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

oh  thanks  *benny*....now im  sleeping  outside again...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 21, 2009)

Just bring your blankee and your bong and you will be fine,lol


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 22, 2009)

one thing to remember if all goes bad never tell on your friends no matter what kind of dirt you got you'll end up some kush compost haha


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> one thing to remember if all goes bad never tell on your friends no matter what kind of dirt you got you'll end up some kush compost haha



Easier for some than others..when the cops lean they lean hard...family, children, home, jail time, they can really bend people up. Plus notice your posts are pretty violent and negative...think DL is looking for help becoming more stealth. what kind of plants to have nearby, OD geurrilla training methods...
Think most of us know the rule that snitching is wrong

PS. HOLY CRAP DL yep that there is a reason to be noided


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 22, 2009)

Is there a path beaten down from your property that goes only to the grow in an adjacent property?  I had a buddy a couple years ago who was tracked down after a grow they discovered on a neighbor's property and the only path went to my buddy's fenced yard.  But they never did file charges and he was never an indoor grower but it was still a drag to put him on the radar...  He had about a dozen plants only a couple weeks from perfection and they tore them out...

Peace!


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Aug 22, 2009)

With your limited ground or "tree line" cover or lack off.

Depending on number of plants if you have a forest then ignore this

If you have less than say 20 plants then

Carry hair cutting scissors with you and .. cup the top of the plant your left hand.. draw up cupping continually and you see those sharp pointing tips? Snip them. 

Be delicate we don't want to snip tips of any buds.

Disguise. Disgusise. Disguise. -s

I let the weeds grow up from spring in front of the "garden" area. so . I may have an example. Darn pics. 

There goes that paranoia will destroya attitude 

I burned them

cough cough 

..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 22, 2009)

in my yard a plants a plant if your paranoid dont grow if you choose to and dont live in a pot friendly state number one rule is dont get greedy just grow one big plant and remember lst is a must bend her over make the best of that one plant


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey DLToker...what goodies you got in the holes you put those monsters in?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, thanks for all the words thus far... Definitely gives me plenty to think about. I love the idea with scissors as well!

As for a path, I have noticed things looking a bit travelled. I plan on getting a freshly downed tree and brushing the ground in spots where there are marks. I do know to vary my entry points to a degree. ;-)

Mutt. Heheheh. I have quite a bit of different things in there. In total, I used a bail of Fafard potting mix, 4 bags of manuer, 1 bag vermiculite, 5lbs lime, 5 lb bag of the brown collored bag espoma product  , 5 lbs bone meal, 5 lbs blood meal, 3 lbs 0-10-0 guano, 10 lbs of miloganite (my new favorite). I have been only top dressing with milorganite and giving them a quick dousing of kelp extract every two weeks.  Whatever it is, they are loving it. 

I almost want to kill the biggest ones because they are still streching and Between the few people I know and myself, we will have plenty until next year. Thoughts on that are much appreciated. 

Tonight, I am giving them some bone meal and treating them with a foliar of kelp and neem as well as to the roots. I also hope to transplant a fairly large berry tree due north of the patch.  Thanks for everything guys. Let's hope I am doing this right...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2009)

That epsoma brown crap is the bomb isnt' it. :hubba: I started using the bio-tone and loving it.



> 10 lbs of miloganite (my new favorite)


got much info on that?


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 22, 2009)

*milorganite... Sorry, using an iPod to do this right now. 

http://www.milorganite.com/homeowners/

it's super cheap and can be found just about at any nursery these days. Smells like you pooped your pants and it keeps all deer Away because of it.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 23, 2009)

Just an idea amongst many,but you could get some plastic flowers or leaves an twist tie them on your plants so they look like something else.Any craft store will have numerous shapes and colors to chose from.Or you can even get whole plastic trees and use as a shield for them.I'm sure there is something that will blend with what is already around the area.Just some examples.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 24, 2009)

Just showing a nice little pic off. 

It's big, I know.... But I really do get the appreciation for the higher quality photos others upload...


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 24, 2009)

PURP ALERT!! PURP ALERT!!!!!

i wish i could cuss on this forum, because there should be a long line of expletives expressing just how simply freaking awesome that shot is. it is my new desktop background. 

and if that's off the plant you're thinking about cutting, you are CRAZY!!!! that plant looks amaaaazing. perfect green leaves, purple pistils and from the looks of your other pictures, it is huuuuge!!!!!!!! no way in hell should you cut that under any circumstances.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 24, 2009)

Very nice pic DL! Purple is my favorite color in the garden.
edit: It is now my background, too. Very nice on a 17" laptop


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

oldsman said:
			
		

> Just an idea amongst many,but you could get some plastic flowers or leaves an twist tie them on your plants so they look like something else.Any craft store will have numerous shapes and colors to chose from.Or you can even get whole plastic trees and use as a shield for them.I'm sure there is something that will blend with what is already around the area.Just some examples.


 


Thanks...Thats a great idea...Brownies 4u:aok:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

been thinking of going down to the dollar store myself. get some of those minnie sunflowers to put on the gorilla grow.:hubba:  .

or maybe one of the local cemetary dumpsters. i'll bet they throw away lots of plastic, silky flowers. ...


----------



## oldsman (Aug 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks...Thats a great idea...Brownies 4u:aok:


MMMMM........Brownies


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I can't resist it any longer.  Here you go!  

The first pic is one that looks like it's going to be super potent and tasty.  Gotta love all the natural ferts I'm throwing at these guys.:hubba:

Big, 2Mb pics, as usual.  The pic I really wanted (side view of pink hairs) came out blurry.  Guess I will see if I can nag a better one tomorrow as she is gorgeous.  Also seem to have a few buds with a purple tint.  :huh:  I'm pretty sure I mislabeled everything...  :ccc:


----------



## Smot_poker (Aug 28, 2009)

jesus christ. i'm gonna get blue balls if i go to another thread now.


----------



## Friend-of-a-friend (Aug 28, 2009)

Just cause your paranoid doesnt mean their not lookin for you. Pull your drapes tight, hide in the basement, and dont answer the door for ANYONE!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 28, 2009)

I know... I have never had plants like this before. Now I understand why growing many little plants is so unpopular (more efficient however). It is so nice to look at huge plants!  These are getting quite a bit of various micros. I wonder if it's possibly one of those that is creating this burst of color...  Maybe the iron?

Anyways, thanks and enjoy. ccc


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 29, 2009)

And this is from the autos I harvested about a month ago...  Super nice, floaty high.


----------

